# Clown Trigger gone crazy



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Basically over night my Clown Trigger killed my Harlequin Tusk and stressed the living sh*t outta my Yellowmargin and Black Niger Triggers, they are both laying on there sides half of the time but still eating which is a good sign. I had to sell the CT to my LFS.

To anyone that thinks CT's won't just snap in your tank and try to kill everything in sight, you better take that fish outta your community tank, cuz it will happen. Every fish seems to be acting different today. Its not worth the risk. In closing...CLOWN TRIGGERS ARE FUCKIN NUTS.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2005)

fredweezy said:


> CLOWN TRIGGERS ARE FUCKIN NUTS.
> [snapback]1017603[/snapback]​












--Dan


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

yes they are very mean, i've never owned one, but i read about them!

little devils. They are very good clowns, they stared in the Fish verson of Stephen kings movie, IT


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

Sorry man. I am totally not saying I told you so. But I kinda am. I am very very sorry about the tusk they are like my fav fish. glad you got the bastard the f outt there. They are crazy in the head like most all of the larger trigs. See in one night what they can do. This is a good example for others. Very hard for you I bet.


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

Oh you should change your ava to watch out for the killer fisher for the CT picture.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

man sorry to hear about that, that really sucks. keep us posted on the progress with your niger and yellowmargin (sp).

J-Rod


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Well, the good news is that I just thought the Harlequin would die cuz it was like basically dead but somehow it revived itself a little bit. The Niger is completely recovered but the Yellowmargin is still being real weird.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

thats good to hear. just keep a close watch on em to make sure they get well. i had a loss last night but nothing like yours, my queen trigger decided to kill one of his maids (hermit crab) all i saw was she shell fliped over and no hermit. i looked over by his den and there was what was left of the hermit, down to 2 maids now.

J-Rod


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sorry to hera that. but when you buy a trigger you have to be prepared to loose fish in the future.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

to all of your lost fish


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

told ya so..

sucks you lost the tusk those guys are really cool (not cheap either)..


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Update...

Harlequin Tusk and Yellowmargin Trigger both died.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thats too bad.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

im sorry man, how is your niger doin?

J-Rod


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

Ahh that just sucks ass. Tusk to me was the best fish you had. Those dang clowns I will never have one of the larger aggressive trigs for this reason.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

im the words of scarface from half baked - "they killed killer B" 
as brian said - "to understand what happend to killer you have to know who killer the dog was"

you just got that yelow margin trigger a few weeks ago, thats probably what caused the clown to snap, the yellow margin may have been agressive but not fully acclimated so it went after the clown but in the end the clown had the territory and the YMT couldnt handle the stress. plus you may have just reached the limit of the tank and unbalanced the aggresion just enough for the clown to clean house, the tusk might have been cought in the cross fire of the trigger war..


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> im the words of scarface from half baked - "they killed killer B"
> as brian said - "to understand what happend to killer you have to know who killer the dog was"
> 
> you just got that yelow margin trigger a few weeks ago, thats probably what caused the clown to snap, the yellow margin may have been agressive but not fully acclimated so it went after the clown but in the end the clown had the territory and the YMT couldnt handle the stress. plus you may have just reached the limit of the tank and unbalanced the aggresion just enough for the clown to clean house, the tusk might have been cought in the cross fire of the trigger war..
> [snapback]1020420[/snapback]​


The Tusk got it first, he was the biggest pig in the tank and I think thats what set him off. The YMT didnt get it half as bad as the HT, The Niger Trigger is all good now, he is back to normal with very minimal fin damage. I am down to 3 triggers, 2 puffers, 1 tang and 2 eels.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

fredweezy said:


> The Tusk got it first, he was the biggest pig in the tank and I think thats what set him off. The YMT didnt get it half as bad as the HT, The Niger Trigger is all good now, he is back to normal with very minimal fin damage. I am down to 3 triggers, 2 puffers, 1 tang and 2 eels.
> [snapback]1020430[/snapback]​


that is still a pretty big stock list, not really quantity of fish but size wise and agressiveness, three triggers is alot even for a bigger tank. how big is the tank?

i could look at some of you older posts but im just too lazy..


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> fredweezy said:
> 
> 
> > The Tusk got it first, he was the biggest pig in the tank and I think thats what set him off. The YMT didnt get it half as bad as the HT, The Niger Trigger is all good now, he is back to normal with very minimal fin damage. I am down to 3 triggers, 2 puffers, 1 tang and 2 eels.
> ...


Its a 125, 1 huma, 1 black niger, 1 niger, 1 porc puff, 1 striped puff, 1 sohal tang, 1 zebra moray, 1 snowflake eel. The CT's abbsence has really brought out the character of many of the fish already tho. The fish are all juvi, btw.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

fredweezy said:


> Its a 125, 1 huma, 1 black niger, 1 niger, 1 porc puff, 1 striped puff, 1 sohal tang, 1 zebra moray, 1 snowflake eel. The CT's abbsence has really brought out the character of many of the fish already tho. The fish are all juvi, btw.
> [snapback]1020464[/snapback]​


dude you are fully stocked, i wouldnt replace any of your lost fish


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

fredweezy said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > fredweezy said:
> ...


i wouldn't dout it. they don't have a big mean bully in there anymore.

J-Rod


----------

